# '08 Girls United Rancho Conejo Try-Outs begin today....



## ScottD

Try-outs will go on through March and April, if needed, at Conejo Creek Fields in Thousand Oaks.  The team can add players all the way up until August 1.  Go to the United Rancho Conejo website to register your daughter.
http://www.aysounitedranchoconejo.org
We may get rained out this week, but will pick back up next week.  Looking for a goalie, as well all positions.


----------

